# Is there a way to use "ignore" function for a moderator?



## mark201235 (Apr 20, 2022)

I don't see it as an option when I click on the name?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2022)

Nope


----------



## mark201235 (Apr 20, 2022)

OK thanks.


----------

